# Adorable Chi on Craigslist....



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

He is so cute, maybe someone on here can give him a good home?! 

http://detroit.craigslist.org/pet/1033781112.html


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Omg he's adorable. Like a twin brother for Venus lol. Maybe I can get hubby to try and find a load out to Michigan....

_"Oh hunny...."_


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh he looks so sweet. It just breaks my heart when babies like that get left behind. I can't imagine having to give mine up.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

1 week too late! we picked up our new pup in michigan, found him on kijiji.com


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Aww, you were in Mi and didn't tell me?! You stinker!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

oh my goodness! what an adorable little guy! I wish i could take on another chi into my family but at the moment im trying to get squared away with moving and my little guy is all I have the time for right now  BUT I will be looking for a new addition to my family in November!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I've never used craigslist so I don't know what it means -- but the link says the listing has been flagged for removal. Does that mean they found out the people were lying about the dog or what??


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

No, it means some moron flagged the post because he/she didn't like it.... we have flag-abusers. 

They like to abuse their "Author-a-tay" I say in my best Cartman voice... if you don't watch South Park, you won't get that. lol 

I am sorry it was flagged, I will try and locate it again if anyone is interested in him?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I just clicked the link... it still worked for me?


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

No it was flagged down. People get flag-happy on craigslist. What did the ad say?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually they flagged it as it is against the rules to sale or give away animals on Craigslist ;-)

I flag them all the time because I know of some lurkers in my area and the surrounding area that give sob stories to get these dogs and use them as pit bull bait. It is very dangerous to post any kind of animal on some classified ads :-(


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

it is against the rules to SELL but not to adopt out with a small fee. It is dangerous to post these animals up because you don't know what will happen but that is why it is important to screen. 
But yes not against rules to have a small adoption fee, so they may have been flagged because they were selling, but I know (at least on the NYC craigslist) many people flag EVERYTHING and just like to cause trouble.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That stinks people gotta be like that..


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

ya we were in Adrian, MI we didnt get in until 7ish in the evening last wednesday and then had to hed home right away because we still had a 2 1/2 hr. drive back. Are you anywhere near the detroit/windsor border? We go to windsor often to visit family, maybe sometime we can do a meetup if we ever take the pups with us.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

oh about craigslist, there are dogs on there pretty often, we found carrera on there too. We really like the people we got her from, we went to their house, saw the mom, dad, and "uncle". Along with all the other puppies. We played with the pups there, she showed me where they sleep, what they eat. We also went to the vet with them for carreras set of shots, while we were there she also made an appt. for the mom to get fixed. We also hear how the pups are doing through the vet, we are still using the same one they did. In my case,we found really good people so craigslist worked out really well for us. 

The site kijiji.com that I mentioned is the same idea as craigslist, there is a ton more dogs on there so with that you have to be careful,look into all aspects of the situation and so forth. On there I find more private/small breeders,but you can also find some bad people too--there was one pup we called about and my husband said all her could here on the phone was a ton of dogs barking, we never called back for that one. (for the benefit of the doubt maybe it wasnt as bad as it sounded but either way we decided to steer clear just to be safe.)


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

carrera said:


> ya we were in Adrian, MI we didnt get in until 7ish in the evening last wednesday and then had to hed home right away because we still had a 2 1/2 hr. drive back. Are you anywhere near the detroit/windsor border? We go to windsor often to visit family, maybe sometime we can do a meetup if we ever take the pups with us.


Yep, I am about an hour from Detroit!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought it just said no animals period? I guess I need to reread and not get so flag happy though. When I flag I usually send an email or call and let them know how dangerous it is for their animals when posting them on classifieds. Esp. the free ads. I always tell them to at least ask for an adoption fee;-) Problem is, someone asking for adoption fee can still be selling them and using the wording adoption fee not to get flagged? 

IMO...they should ban pets and animals on all classifieds...its just asking for trouble for both the animal and the potential buyer. :-(


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I only go on Craigslist once in a while, I was on there yesterday because I am trying to find one of those octagon pen thingies for Bailey... he has decided that he is too smart for his playpen & he got underfoot so many times yesterday that he was almost seriously hurt more then once! He just doesn't understand the stay away from FEET and out from under the rocking chairs, and away from the cats etc ... 

But anyhoo, I don't particularly like Craigslist because of the flaggers. They like to think they are God of Craiglist or something, if they don't like what is said, they delete it. Its quite annoying. Sometimes its warranted, but I think they take the "power" to their heads.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with you, there are too many animals on Craigslist! I hate that there are so many PITT's for FREE.... that doesn't sit well with me! I don't think animals should be there for free, it makes it too easy to obtain them for hurting them... 

Michelle, it would be nice everyone would email others to let them know why they were flagged. Its happened to me a few times and I KNOW I wasn't going against any rules!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

walmart.com does free shipping normally from site to store (find something online they will ship it to your local store for free) you may find a good deal on there for a pen


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks! I was hoping to find one for $15 or under... but it seems no one is interested. lol


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Be very careful on Kijjii when choosing a pet, especially when shipping is involved. Many people fell inlove witha cute photo and sent money for the dog to be shipped, only to end up with an empty crate at the airport, or nothing at all. It's very sad. I got my Peek off Kijjii, but went to meet him and the breeder first. She only had his parents and his siblings, and I ended up with a beautiful, healthy, happy boy, so Kijjii, and craiglist are great, if you do your research.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I go on CL alot just to look because some times i'll find dogs that are posted "someone take this dog or on the street he/she goes" usally if it's a small dog i'll take it in and find it a new home. Yes there are pros and cons with that but i try.

I also hate Flaggers becasue i was rehoming a friends dog for her (no comp) this dog was great! knew tricks, greeat with kids/babies, walked with out a leash came with shots and ,cage fukk bag of food. She was asking 100 i got flagged everytime.

For what i don't know to me 100 for all that is GREAT , if i found a chi with all that i'd take in a heart beat. the thing is with CL people they want everything for free. which isn't good, some times it is but some times it's not.


The BUYER should decide if they want the pet and if they want to pay that amont.they should make the fill in amont set at the MIN 25 max 300.

-JMO


----------

